# Comics



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

This is for discussions, rants, reviews, facts, opinions ... whatever you have to say about comics, say it here.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 29, 2008)

Garfield = win


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 29, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Garfield = win


Wrong kind of comics, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2008)

I wish Amazing Spider-Man Brand New Day would have more of Mister Negative and less Freak and Menace (or yet another Green Goblin clone).

Also...Kick Ass rules.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 29, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Garfield = win



Garfield is overrated.
The Family Circus will always be my fav.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2008)

Garfield sucks balls.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 29, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, this kind of comics....
I haven't read any in a loooooong time.
Spawn is win though.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 29, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> I wish Amazing Spider-Man Brand New Day would have more of Mister Negative and less Freak and Menace (or yet another Green Goblin clone).
> 
> Also...Kick Ass rules.


I like Menace, though I agree with you on Freak. Though it's not the character's fault, it was the writer. Bob Gale's arc on Brand New Day was AWFUL. It read like a book that wouldn't even have been good back in the 80s. The rest, I loved, but Bob Gale needs to be taken off that book NOW.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Has anyone read Archie & The Punisher aka The Punisher goes to Riverdale?

Most surreal crossover ever ...

Yeah, I remember the comic crash of 1997 ... comics had gotten so out of control, and were truly taking the piss outta the fans ... up to 6 variant covers per issue, with some comics ... money, money, money ...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Yeah, I remember the comic crash of 1997 ... comics had gotten so out of control, and were truly taking the piss outta the fans ... up to 6 variant covers per issue, with some comics ... money, money, money ...


It's much like that these days, lots of crossovers, lots of variants, but there's a difference... this time the writing is actually good. I've never seen an era like this in comics; an era where I could officially say there are more A-list excellent titles at Marvel than there are poor and mediocre ones.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2008)

Freak is just "oh shit we need to be edgy, lets have a drug addicted baddie".  No need for Spider-Man to be edgy, though I did like "The Evil That Men Do".


----------



## moozxy (Apr 29, 2008)

The only comics I've read are the ones through Civil War and up to volume 3 of The Ultimates. I don't know why I stopped.. They were pretty good.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 29, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Freak is just "oh shit we need to be edgy, lets have a drug addicted baddie".  No need for Spider-Man to be edgy, though I did like "The Evil That Men Do".


Oh man, Evil That Men Do. SO GOOD. Shame it took Kevin Smith literally 3 years to do the last 3 issues.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

The  writing is better, thank god ... it's the only thing keeping Chapter 11 away from the door for many publishers ...

A lot of it comes from the fact that the writers no longer feel that they ae writing for a young audience ... they are embracing the fact that most comic book readers are 21+ ...


----------



## fischju (Apr 29, 2008)

I *finally* found Big Guy and Rusty The Boy Robot - it should have been longer


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Are any of you reading Garth Ennis' "The Boys" ?

I love that fuckin' thing ...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> The  writing is better, thank god ... it's the only thing keeping Chapter 11 away from the door for many publishers ...
> 
> A lot of it comes from the fact that the writers no longer feel that they ae writing for a young audience ... they are embracing the fact that most comic book readers are 21+ ...
> It's true. Not that there aren't young readers, but most/many of us are longterm. And even those that aren't are so busy being adolescent idiots during their younger years that they don't get into it until they've matured.
> ...


I was, and then I stopped when there was talk of cancellation. Did it ever move publishers?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2008)

Another thing, what the fuck was up with Amazing Spider-Man and the whole "he did reveal himself in Civil War but erm nobody saw who was under the mask, even though his fucking enemies did and went after Aunt May & Mary Jane and all that shit."  That was annoying.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah .. it moved to Dynamite ... it's now on Issue 17 ... the second trade paperback is out ...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 29, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Another thing, what the fuck was up with Amazing Spider-Man and the whole "he did reveal himself in Civil War but erm nobody saw who was under the mask, even though his fucking enemies did and went after Aunt May & Mary Jane and all that shit."  That was annoying.


No, that's incorrect. Everything that happened in continuity happened. What happened at the end of One More Day was a memory erasing. Everyone simply forgot his identity. Everything that happened with Aunt May and Mary Jane still happened (except he and MJ were longterm dating instead of married in their memories).


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Another thing, what the fuck was up with Amazing Spider-Man and the whole "he did reveal himself in Civil War but erm nobody saw who was under the mask, even though his fucking enemies did and went after Aunt May & Mary Jane and all that shit."  That was annoying.



They always fuck with Spider-Man's family ... it's too much of a Marvel tradition


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ok, I sort of left it just after Civil War and then picked up at Brand New Day.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 29, 2008)

Anyone else liking Batman treating Robin like shit in "Allstar Batman & Robin"?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly don't mind because this opens up more story possibilities. If Peter hooks up with another girl while he's married, he's a huge asshole. However if they "take a break" while *dating* it's alright. Besides, Marvel has already stated that they'll be dating again at some point. They don't have a problem with them being together, they just have a problem with him being married limiting their story options.

My only really problem was the end of One More Day was the fact that they made Aunt May forget his identity. To me, that was the best development in Spidey... ever. However, my problem with it was really that pre-JMS' run she was a feeble useless old bag. Whereas after his run she was a strong and confident person. When I saw in BND that that hadn't changed with the memory erasing, I was fine with it.


----------



## matriculated (Apr 29, 2008)

I used to be a big comic collector in the '80s (before most of you guy were born), started with X-men and Daredevil then got into Alan Moore's stuff. He ruined superhero comics for me (other writers were just so dismal) so I started getting into alternative comics like Love and Rockets, Acme Library, Eightball and Hate. Today's comics, thankfully, seem to have a much greater emphasis on writing so I started reading superhero comics again like The Ultimates and Ultimate Spider-man and also stuff like Preacher.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Anyone else liking Batman treating Robin like shit in "Allstar Batman & Robin"?



There's too many ex-Robins lol

And that thing with Robin & Spoiler ... too many "back from the dead" storylines ...


*Posts merged*

This is approximately my 30th year of reading comics ...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 29, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Anyone else liking Batman treating Robin like shit in "Allstar Batman & Robin"?


It's entertaining, but I wouldn't say I "like" it. I could go either way.

To be honest I haven't kept up with DC. Their Crisis BS angers me to no end. It's all one big excuse to erase history over and over (a retcon is one thing; even memory erasing is acceptable, but making 30 years of continuity disappear is not). When they canceled my favorite series (Gotham Central) I gave up on them. I'll return when, and only when this Crisis BS is done.

And yes, All-Star Batman and Robin may be in another continuity, but my opinion of DC has been soured.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Gotham Central was awesome ... and I am loving Simon Dark, too ...


----------



## matriculated (Apr 29, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> To be honest I haven't kept up with DC. Their Crisis BS angers me to no end. It's all one big excuse to erase history over and over (a retcon is one thing; even memory erasing is acceptable, but making 30 years of continuity disappear is not). When they canceled my favorite series (Gotham Central) I gave up on them. I'll return when, and only when this Crisis BS is done.



Well, you're in luck, because Grant Morrison is bringing back the DC multiverse. So that means all that stuff that got erased still exists... just in another dimension.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Gotham Central was awesome ... and I am loving Simon Dark, too ...


Do you know why it was awesome? Ed Brubaker. That man can turn any book into solid gold. I didn't care for Cap or Iron Fist before he wrote them, now? Two of my favorite books.

I haven't read Simon Dark, but then again, I'm not following DC right now. Except for Vertigo, of course. I mean Fables? That's a must for any comic fan. I whole-heartedly agree when they call it one of the best comics on the market.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

DC obviously invested heavily in fail, recently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How many 52s did we need ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I quite liked that Redemption series ... ya know, where Amanda Waller sent all the villains to another world, that turned out to be Darkseid's training facility ...


----------



## xalphax (Apr 29, 2008)

y - the last man

i


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Fables is great.

Y the Last Man annoyed the fuck outta me ...

And, again, am lovin' Garth Ennis right now ...

.. and, of course, Hellblazer ...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 29, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bah, don't even get me started on Grant Morrison's DC work. Batman's evil son Damien is going to replace Batman after Grant kills and/or retires him in an upcoming storyline. First of all Damien should never be Batman, Damien shouldn't even exist. Evil long-lost sons are such a cliche. Anyways... Dick should be Batman. It should go in shifts. Dick becomes Batman, Tim becomes Nightwing, a new character becomes Robin, etc etc.

As for Batman possibly retiring? Never happen. The mission is his life. There is no Bruce Wayne, that's a false identity used by Batman to fit in. Batman will die unhappy and alone, having fought the good fight his entire life. Much like how Batman Beyond portrayed Bruce. He fought until he couldn't fight and longer then became bitter and sheltered until he brought a new youngin under his wing to keep the mission going. Plus, killing him and replacing him is just retaliation for Marvel's recent Cap storyline.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> There is no Bruce Wayne, that's a false identity used by Batman to fit in.



That was stressed very heavily in the most recent issue of Detective Comics, when Bruce is on a date, and it's all going through his head ... then terrorists attacks, and Bruce thinks Fuck It, and takes 'em all out, even though it means his date figures out that he's Bat-Man.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> DC obviously invested heavily in fail, recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

I hated Y, because they telegraphed every bit of the way ... it was too predictable ... they could have put in some great twists and turns ... far more than they did ...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 29, 2008)

This is the official comics topic, man. Anyone have anything else they'd like to discuss?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Only the fact that they can't seem to just make comic book movies for the fans ... they insist on catering for the mass market, despite testing showing that even if only the fans came to see the film, they'd still make a fortune in merchanidsing ...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Only the fact that they can't seem to just make comic book movies for the fans ... they insist on catering for the mass market, despite testing showing that even if only the fans came to see the film, they'd still make a fortune in merchanidsing ...


Well I don't know about that, I've liked most of the films (some I loved, others not as much).

I have a topic though: Certain comics are made by their creative teams, certain characters as well. Should we the fans leave with the teams that made us love the book? I'm speaking, specifically, about the Immortal Iron Fist. Matt Fraction and Ed Brubaker took a 70s C-list reject and made his book one of the best on the market. Now word comes down the pipeline that they're leaving the book and although I'm open to the idea of a new writer doing a good job... I can't help but know in my heart of hearts that I don't like Iron Fist; I like Matt Fraction and Ed Brubaker on Iron Fist.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, you being the kind of comic book reader you seem to be, you'd be best leaving Iron FIst well enough alone, after they leave ... then you can keep the good memories ...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Well, you being the kind of comic book reader you seem to be, you'd be best leaving Iron FIst well enough alone, after they leave ... then you can keep the good memories ...


Oh no, that's not who I am usually. I don't avoid comics based on creative teams, I'll give anything a chance. This is just a unique case where I don't feel Iron Fist is a great character, I think the book was good because _they're_ great writers. So don't think I'm a typical comic elitist who lives and dies with creative teams, as usually I'm not. Like any reader I'll read anything from a writer I like, but I won't discriminate based on not liking a previous writer's work.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh, okay ... then I apologise for mis-reading you ...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 29, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Oh, okay ... then I apologise for mis-reading you ...


Don't worry about it. It happens. When I first got back into comics back in the early 00s I was disgusted to see how many "fans" were extremely anal about every little thing and hated certain writers with a blinding passion. I said to them that I just cared about the characters and the stories, it doesn't matter who writes it. Years later, that's still true, but I have developed a favorite selection of writers/artists in that time. However, no matter how badly someone like Chris Claremont has written in the  recent past... I'll still give his newest work a chance. Anyone can change.

Anywho, yes, Iron Fist is a unique situation. I was drawn to a character I have no attachment to by superb writing.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, you have to be wary about talking to comic fans, at first ... too many snobs, elitists & fucked-up muppets lol


----------



## czechoslovakian7 (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm absolutely addicted to the Gargoyles comics. I don't know if anyone watched the Disney cartoon while it was on from around 1994 - 1996, but the comic picks up  after the end of the second season, ignoring the third (The Goliath Chronicles) because the creator, Greg Weisman wasn't involved in season 3. Now, he's writing the comics, they're being put out by SLG and it's incredible. If you ever watched the show, you should check it out, and for those of you who didn't watch, don't let the fact that it was a cartoon fool you, there's a lot of smart writing and nothing childish about it.

If you wanna know more about the comics, check it out on Wikipedia. And if you're interested, pick up a copy, they need all the sales they can get. So far theres:

A Trade Paperback (#1 - 6)
Individual issues #7 and #8
Spin-off miniseries (6 Issues) called Gargoyles: Bad Guys #1
Bad Guys #2 comes out tomorrow.

Also, if you're a fan of the new Spectacular Spider-Man series, Greg Weisman is the executive producer on that cartoon. If you like his work over on that show, check out these comics, Gargoyles is his pride and joy.

Can you tell how much I love it? LoL


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 29, 2008)

czechoslovakian7 said:
			
		

> I'm absolutely addicted to the Gargoyles comics. I don't know if anyone watched the Disney cartoon while it was on from around 1994 - 1996, but the comic picks up  after the end of the second season, ignoring the third (The Goliath Chronicles) because the creator, Greg Weisman wasn't involved in season 3. Now, he's writing the comics, they're being put out by SLG and it's incredible. If you ever watched the show, you should check it out, and for those of you who didn't watch, don't let the fact that it was a cartoon fool you, there's a lot of smart writing and nothing childish about it.
> 
> If you wanna know more about the comics, check it out on Wikipedia. And if you're interested, pick up a copy, they need all the sales they can get. So far theres:
> A Trade Paperback (#1 - 6)
> ...


Ah, Gargoyles, that brings back extremely pleasant memories. One of the best cartoons of the 90s. Right up there with Batman: The Animated Series. Though I am bit annoyed to see that he's ignoring season 3. He may have been the creator but the series was work for hire, and if he decided to leave it's equally as offensive to erase what they did afterwards as it is for them to work on without him.

As for the new Spectacular Spider-Man animated series. It. Is. Excellent. I cannot recommend this series highly enough. It is the perfect Spidey experience. They take the best elements from all of the Spidey source material (Mostly the maisntream and Ultimate comics, with just a subtle hint of the movies. As well as a few nods to other sources). It is masterful. 

For those of you who say you can't get any better than the 90s Spidey series... you're wrong. I was one of you, until I saw this. The 90s series was excellent, but it was a clear product of the era, and the censorship imposed was EXTREME. They couldn't use real weapons, even hired street-level thugs had to use energy rifles. Spidey couldn't punch anyone, only kick. Spider-man couldn't land on a roof in case he hit a pidgeon... see what I mean?

This series pulls no punches, if you can get past the animation style (mostly the eyes) you'll love it, if you're a Spidey fan. This IS Spider-Man; no other interpretation has ever done it this well before. Also, unlike the 90s series, they've imposed little to no censorship. In fact, I'm often surprised with the stuff they've gotten away with given the network. The production team understand the mythos to a fault, they know just where and when to adopt certain aspects of franchise.

EDIT: This link sums it up better than I ever could.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 29, 2008)

Preacher = God like
Exiles = Fun if you like "What if", Quantum Leap or Sliders
Y Last Man = Okay till they made him ultra pussy and think of maggots during sex or some psych BS. 
The original Tick comic was fucking comedic genious
Anything Jeff Loeb and Tim write/draw is downright brilliant
Ultimate Marvel shit I REALLY wanted to hate being old school but I fucking loved it. Ultimate X-men was a fun read especially since I read the originals as a kid.
I've been busy for the past two years so I haven't read in a while but I still buy TPBs for when I retire.
I really dug the Bruce Wayne: Murderer? story as well.

+1 for Gargoyles
Have the DVDs good shit.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

If you liked Preacher, grab the TPBs for The Boys ... Garth Ennis' new title, in which he promised to out-Preacher Preacher ... and he's doing it ...


----------



## fischju (Apr 29, 2008)

Where can I get some of these? (digitally......without paying....)


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 29, 2008)

Demonoid, freecomicbooks.org, ComicSearch ...


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 29, 2008)

WeaponXxX said:
			
		

> Preacher = God like
> Exiles = Fun if you like "What if", Quantum Leap or Sliders
> Y Last Man = Okay till they made him ultra pussy and think of maggots during sex or some psych BS.
> The original Tick comic was fucking comedic genious
> ...


I'll poke my head in here, Exiles has turned to ass. Back in the day it was one of the best, but after changing writers 3 or 4 times it turned to pure shit. Claremont then got control of it, and while I tried to like his new stuff... it's not good either.

I don't know what you're talking about with Y, I don't remember that at all.

I'd like to stress that anything with Jeff Loeb and Tim Sale TOGETHER are awesome. Together they've crafted some fantastic stories. However, Jeph Loeb by himself ranges from mediocre to fucking atrocious.

Ultimate Marvel has gone down the shitter. There was a time when all of the books were awesome, now the only one worth a damn is Ultimate Spider-Man. The others turned to crap for two reasons: 

1) New incapable writers who thought trying to recapture the 90s was a good idea (check IGN's reviews of recent Ultimate X-Men, the last one got a 1.8, and the one before that got a 3.2.. out of 10). 

2) Like I mentioned above... Jeph Loeb. He took over with Ultimates 3 and made everything the first two volumes had worked to meaningless. He then started shaping every aspect of the Ultimate Marvel line. His "work"? Well first he got rid of Ultimate Nick Fury, reputedly the best character to come out of the Ultimate line. Then he turned the Ultimates into the CLASSIC Avengers in almost every way, only moments before starting an Ultimate Avengers Disassembled storyline.

Hm, I just noticed how much I swore in that post. That's odd. I must feel more strongly about these issues than I ever knew.


----------



## czechoslovakian7 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> czechoslovakian7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normally I would agree with you about ignoring a season of show like that, but it this case it's totally different. The consensus among Gargoyle fans is that when the show switched formats for season 3 and was renamed "The Goliath Chronicles," the quality of the series went way downhill. Just to give you an idea of the affect this had on the shows success, the first season consisted of 13 episodes, and was so successful that Disney ordered 52 episodes for season 2, that's exactly 4 times more episodes than season 1 (Most seasons of cartoons today consist ONLY of 13 episodes, and I'm pretty sure that it's rare for more episodes to be ordered, let alone 4 times as many as the previous season). The Goliath Chronicles had 13 episodes, and was not renewed due to low ratings. Honestly, it was missing everything that made season 1 and 2 so special - characters were behaving out of character, the animation was incredibly poor for a show that had always looked gorgeous before, and the episodes didn't accomplish much in terms of the over-arcing theme of the show, which is something that Greg Weisman and his team had always managed to achieve. He wrote the first episode of season 3, which is the only episode he and the vast majority of the fans (including myself) consider to be canon. It's after that episode where the comics pick up and start telling the story as it was meant to be in Greg's master plan.

So, I understand what you mean about being annoyed that he's ignoring season 3, but the fault really lies with Disney for trying to maintain the success they had with the first 2 seasons, by doing everything in their power to cut the costs of the show wayy back...and failing. Greg Weisman has also said that he pretty much had no choice but to leave the show, due to Disney's actions.

Also, just FYI, the comics are licensed by Disney, which means they have to approve everything before it can get released, so they seem to be ok with ignoring it. I think it's for the best, the stories are just richer and more fulfilling now, and we always know everything's leading up to something bigger.

If you really liked Gargoyles back then, you should definitely check out the comics, they're great! Amazon has the TPB on sale from $19.95 to $13.57, just in case you're interested.

And I totally agree about the Spectacular Spider-Man, it's incredible. For all the spider-man fans reading, just like Gargoyles, this isn't something that you should avoid because you think its a kiddie cartoon. They are excellent, intelligent shows. And as executive producer, I believe it's Greg who picks and chooses which parts of the mythos are incorporated into the new show, and it's working out incredibly well. The 90's series was great, but it pales in comparison.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 30, 2008)

czechoslovakian7 said:
			
		

> -Words relating to Gargoyles-
> 
> And I totally agree about the Spectacular Spider-Man, it's incredible. For all the spider-man fans reading, just like Gargoyles, this isn't something that you should avoid because you think its a kiddie cartoon. They are excellent, intelligent shows. And as executive producer, I believe it's Greg who picks and chooses which parts of the mythos are incorporated into the new show, and it's working out incredibly well. The 90's series was great, but it pales in comparison.


Well, you make a solid point with your Gargoyles comments, when you put it like that it really seems like the right choice. Still, I'm a person who's very dedicated to continuity, good or bad, it's still part of the history. My point being, it will be difficult for me to get past the erasing being done, but not impossible. I'm reminded of the early rumors for the 3rd Mortal Kombat movie, it was suggested that movie two would be forgotten entirely and that this film would take its place. Now, the second Mortal Kombat film wasn't great (mostly because of some poor lead actors), but still, I argued tooth and nail that it shouldn't be detached from the canon. Of course, it's all a moot point now, as the new film is said to be a reboot/remake instead.

As for Spectacular Spider-Man, yes, I completely agree. Usually I'm a fairly open person when it comes to this sort of thing, a new series, etc. However when I saw a clip of Spect Spidey I immediately (and foolishly) said "No, this isn't for me. I'm sure it's not bad, but this is aimed at someone else". Later when it premiered I figured, what the hell, I'm bored, why not watch it? ... It lived up to its name; it was _spectacular_. After viewing it once, it was so strong that I then went on to view both episodes they aired 3 times each.

They've completely captured the essence of Spider-Man with this series. We were talking earlier in this topic about Marvel's Amazing Spider-Man: Brand New Day event. They've done some (arguably) great things with BND. But everything they wanted to accomplish? Spectacular Spider-Man did it and surpassed it in two episodes. Basically, what Marvel has been trying to recapture with the comics for a few years, this series did it in the premiere. Truly impressive.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 30, 2008)

Ace, you have just made me remember the fact that a new live-action Street Fighter movie is to be made ...


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 2, 2008)

I haven't read it in YEARS but Sonic will always be my favorite. I hate the direction his show has gone in, but I'd leap for the chance to have his old TV and comic series in my collection


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (May 2, 2008)

Stopped reading comics when they went to 25 cents. Thought that was too much.

I like the movies these days though.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 27, 2009)

With the new section, I felt this would be a good time to resurrect and pin an excellent topic.


----------



## Orc (Nov 27, 2009)

The Walking Dead and the current Deadpool series are the only ones I buy now. Catching up to Fables but only getting the TPBs now.
Everyone should check out The Walking Dead.


----------



## Jan1tor (Nov 27, 2009)

As far as resurrecting goes I've been reading the "SHOWCASE" collections from DC to refresh me when I was younger. I've read all 4 Justice league, 2 Flash, 1 legion of super-heroes, 3 Green Lantern and I'm on my 4th Green Lantern now which will lead up to the newer one my son has and hopefully I'll get all caught up. I mostly like the older DC and Some Marvel but am willing to try almost anything. My son got me back into this stuff and he buys probably 5 to 10 a week. 

He also collects figures as well....running out of room to put them aaaarrrghhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## johnnieholic (Nov 27, 2009)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> Where can I get some of these? (digitally......without paying....)


thelongbox.net, there is one out there that has marvel but i wont post that one.....bittorrent is your friend...CO on 4chan....its out there....


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 27, 2009)

My comic friend is tintin


----------



## Orc (Nov 28, 2009)

Picked up Modern Warfare 2: Ghost #1 yesterday.
It was kinda meh for a first issue and the cliffhanger at the end seemed kinda premature.


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Dec 13, 2009)

The Goon = win
The major comic companies screw too much with things (brought back to life plots, the last year didn't happen). 
It was nice to see the mantle of Batman passed on, hopefully wayne won't show back up in yet another brought back to life plot.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 15, 2009)

Just picked up Ronin from the library, gonna read soon. Apart from that, the only comics I've read are Johnny the Homicidal Maniac, Watchmen, and Kabuki: Circle of Blood.


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Dec 15, 2009)

If it's Frank Miller's Ronin it's a bit on a yawn but not nearly as silly as his RoboCop vs Terminator miniseries or the thankfully short lived AvPvT run Dark Horse did.


----------

